# unable to reply



## tpw (11 Jul 2010)

Hi,

I just tried to post a reply in the for sale section and was refused, message said "you do have have enough posts to post a reply"

How can I get enough posts if I can't post


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2010)

I put a limit on it, just like the previous version - but I expect it is being applied to all posts instead of starting a new topic.

I'll look into it later ...

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

I've reduced the limit to just a few posts required - just until I can find a solution to make it work like it did previously.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

